# Worms?



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

hi, i just placed my fish into my new tank last night 

this morning i looked in my old tank, and noticed alot of white 5mm-1cm hair like worms all over the glass, i have never seen them before, but i guess since i turned off the filter and no water circulation, they came out of the gravel/filter maybe

just wondering what they are, if my fish can be infected and can they spread this into my new tank? 

they dont have any black spots, i dont see anything in their gill either, and they seem to be happy in my new tank, not rubbing against anything, no ich spots.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Either Planaria, or Nematodes.. Like Nems.

The ones you usually see are completely harmless, actually make good fish food, and help eat detritus in the gravel, etc. If you don't like them, keep up water changes and gravel vacs- most come along once a tank starts seeing bad water conditions or excess waste. But, they're common in all waterways to begin with.


----------



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

thx, 
yeah i got a little lazy with water changes since i knew they were going into the new tank soon, 

i guess thats why i couldnt find any info on the net, i kept looking at diseases.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Weird, I tried to post something about this and it wouldn't let me :O Thanks for answering my question


----------

